# Baby Agouti Boy for Adoption in Missouri (Available starting 5/13)



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Hey guys:

I thought I had a place lined up for baby Java, but my friend's living situation has changed unexpectedly for the worse and can no longer take him. So he is back up for adoption. I'll be posting some new pictures soon.

"Java," for those who have missed my posts about him, is a 3-week-old baby agouti boy I pulled from a feeder bin at 12 days old. He is a sweetheart and, while I adore him, did not rescue him with the intention of keeping him - more as a spur-of-the-moment rescue that I in good conscience could not walk away from. My heart rat died recently and I am still grieving for him, so I was not planning on getting another rat for a while. 

Java is very sweet, playful, and healthy. He likes to explore and roughhouse with my hands and gives kisses. He seems intelligent - he weaned himself off milk, learned to use a water bottle in 2 seconds, and eats solid food already. Although he is an active, social baby, he likes to snuggle. His favorite thing to do is be cupped in your hand while having his head petted. He appears to prefer women over men (at least with my boyfriend and I), but is a love bug for anyone.

PM me for further location details. I am willing to drive three hours out from my Missouri location, but am willing to meet someone halfway. Adoption fee is $10.00. ;D


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

Bump He's still available. I'm willing to work out travel arrangements to whomever is interested.


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ILoveMyMonsters (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Hellfiretherat (Apr 18, 2018)

Our ratties could meet and see if they like eachother.


----------

